# Enclosing A Porch......



## Alias (Jul 9, 2012)

Would you pass this?   This just looks so wrong to me.  I have stopped the project at this juncture.  Before today, there had been no calls for any inspections.

http://i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u452/fiddlefooted/0709121007a.jpg

http://i1068.photobucket.com/albums/u452/fiddlefooted/0709121007b.jpg

Happy homeowner kicked out the front wall and is enclosing 6' x  8'9" of an existing porch.  Instead of removing old porch deck, he did a built-up floor on top of it.  The new addition doesn't extend to the edge of the porch.  Plan is to put flashing from new bottom plate over top of porch, then add TREX to cover flashing.

Existing porch is standard hem-fir, new framing is hem-fir.  He supposedly put foam insulation between the new floor and the old porch.  I don't know, I didn't see it.

Comments please.........

Sue


----------



## pwood (Jul 9, 2012)

tell bubba to put down the power tools and back away from the toolbox! foundation plan, energy calcs ,structural plans, floor plans ,electrical plans etc..... looks pretty bad!


----------



## Coug Dad (Jul 9, 2012)

Make him watch episodes of Holmes on Homes.


----------



## Big Mac (Jul 9, 2012)

So wrong on so many levels.  pwood may not have gotten them all, but it's a good start.


----------



## zigmark (Jul 9, 2012)

Sue-

I think your gut feeling was spot on.  Love the pictures!  Hopefully the owner will see the value in having to go through the process once you point out the issues with what has been done.  I think sometimes individuals simply have no clue how bad what they are doing really is.  Will it work? probably wont fall over any time soon.  Is it code compliant?  I don't think so wihtout some help from a DP, but I'm sure you will help them get there.

Good luck and enjoy the challenge,

ZIG


----------



## Inspector 102 (Jul 9, 2012)

Looks like homeowner does not own a tape measure, so he just kept stack lumber up until it matched up. I could possibly see an extra sill plate to aloow for foam underlfloor insulation on sleeper joist, but that looks extreme. Maybe he just wants to make sure he has nailing for trim.


----------



## BSSTG (Jul 9, 2012)

pwood said:
			
		

> tell bubba to put down the power tools and back away from the toolbox! foundation plan, energy calcs ,structural plans, floor plans ,electrical plans etc..... looks pretty bad!


Greetings

It does look bad. I don't think I would require all of that though. If the guy owns and lives in the place and he wants to build a piece of feces, then let him do it as long as it's not going to get someone killed.

BS


----------



## Alias (Jul 9, 2012)

pwood said:
			
		

> tell bubba to put down the power tools and back away from the toolbox! foundation plan, energy calcs ,structural plans, floor plans ,electrical plans etc..... looks pretty bad!


pwood -

:mrgreen::lol:

Existing porch on a perimeter foundation with post and pier.  I will be hearing "You didn't tell me I had to remove the decking."  My comeback will be something to the effect of "you should have called for an inspection sooner."

Sue


----------



## north star (Jul 9, 2012)

*= = >*

*Do you have any support to require compliance of anything *  *,*

*or very limited support?.....Just askin'...*

*Great pics though!*

*< = =*


----------



## Keystone (Jul 9, 2012)

wasted some good trees


----------



## Alias (Jul 9, 2012)

north star said:
			
		

> *= = >**Do you have any support to require compliance of anything *  *,*
> 
> *or very limited support?.....Just askin'...*
> 
> ...


Very good question north star.  My answer is is the 'addition' tied to the foundation as required by CA code?

Sue


----------



## Alias (Jul 9, 2012)

BSSTG said:
			
		

> GreetingsIt does look bad. I don't think I would require all of that though. If the guy owns and lives in the place and he wants to build a piece of feces, then let him do it as long as it's not going to get someone killed.
> 
> BS


Small addition (52.5 sq. ft.) , I'm not requiring energy calcs.  Added a couple of outlets and data lines, no big deal there.  Main thing is not tying the new framing to the foundation in an approved manner.

Sue


----------



## ICE (Jul 9, 2012)

Sue,

I am curious as to what was done to accommodate the removal of the front wall of the house.  By the way, the room addition should come down and the deck should be removed so that they can start with a foundation.  The flashing and Trex idea just won't work.

Assuming that there is a permit, there must be a plan.  Does the work look like the plan?


----------



## Alias (Jul 9, 2012)

ICE said:
			
		

> Sue,I am curious as to what was done to accommodate the removal of the front wall of the house.  By the way, the room addition should come down and the deck should be removed so that they can start with a foundation.  The flashing and Trex idea just won't work.
> 
> Assuming that there is a permit, there must be a plan.  Does the plan look like the work?


ICE -

The walls and minimal electrical look like the plan.  Decking was not removed and the foundation and floor joists were not exposed prior to erection of the walls.  Flashing and TREX is a no go in my book as I see a major water infiltration problem.

As we are both in CA, do you know of a code section that would require the removal of the decking prior to the erection of the new walls?  I've been trying to find the pertinent section in the IRC.

Sue


----------



## RJJ (Jul 10, 2012)

Pwood is correct! So who issue the permit?


----------



## north star (Jul 10, 2012)

*$ $ +*

Sue,

From the 2006 IRC, try *Section R102.7.1 - Additions, alterations*

*or repairs.*

Additions, alterations or repairs to any structure shall conform to the

requirements for a new structure without requiring the existing

structure to comply with all of the requirements of this code, unless

otherwise stated. Additions, alterations or repairs shall not cause an

existing structure to become unsafe or adversely affect the

performance of the building.

*Section R109.1 - Types of inspections.*

For onsite construction, from time to time the building official, upon

notification from the permit holder or his agent, shall make or cause

to be made any necessary inspections and shall either approve that

portion of the construction as completed or shall notify the permit

holder or his or her agent wherein the same fails to comply with this

code.

*Section **R109.3 - Inspection requests.*

It shall be the duty of the permit holder or their agent to notify the

building official that such work is ready for inspection...........It shall

be the duty of the person requesting any inspections required by

this code to provide access to and means for inspection of such

work.

*$ $ +*


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Jul 10, 2012)

The second picture it appears the new wall is built between two floor joist and should heed R502.4, should not be offset more than the floor joist depth, unless there is hidden support that cannot be seen in the pic?

As far as 2x6 decking, do you have to use 3/4" OSB or Plywood for a sub-floor?

pc1


----------



## Alias (Jul 10, 2012)

RJJ said:
			
		

> Pwood is correct! So who issue the permit?


RJJ -

Well, I am an office of one, so, mea culpa.  Owner talked demo of existing and didn't do as promised.  Calls for inspection after the fact.  My observation is why did he build the new walls about 4" shy of an existing foundation wall?

Sue


----------



## Papio Bldg Dept (Jul 10, 2012)

Alias said:
			
		

> RJJ -Well, I am an office of one, so, mea culpa.  Owner talked demo of existing and didn't do as promised.  Calls for inspection after the fact.  My observation is why did he build the new walls about 4" shy of an existing foundation wall?
> 
> Sue


classic case of asking for forgiveness, rather than permission.  I spend half of my time coming up with alternative code compliant options for forgiveness requests.  The half I spend requesting they remove non-compliant or un-inspected work.


----------



## Big Mac (Jul 10, 2012)

If you keep making excuses for them and keep granting forgiveness, the situation will never change.  There is no form of communication that is more efficient or effective or move more quickly than word of mouth.  If people find out there is no consequences for their actions, there is no reason for them to change their behavior.

Look all around you a society on every level, it becomes obvious.


----------



## pwood (Jul 10, 2012)

Sue,

to borrow a title of a clint eastwood favorite for your wild west town " Hang em High" at high noon. I agree with mac, make an example out of them,carrion for the vultures :mrgreen:


----------



## Alias (Jul 10, 2012)

Example has been made.  Owner had time to study his handiwork and realized what I was saying.

Walls are being moved, flooring corrected, and crawl space under addition will be made accessible.

Thanks everyone.

Sue


----------



## Inspector (Oct 2, 2012)

He needs a res check and and a plan from a RDP.


----------

